# Governor General Announces New Valour Decorations and Meritorious Service Awards



## captjtq (24 Apr 2007)

From: http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=5044

--

Governor General announces nine Military Valour Decorations, four Meritorious Service Decorations and seven Mentions in Dispatches
April 24, 2007

OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announced nine Military Valour Decorations to members of the Canadian Forces who have displayed gallantry and devotion to duty in combat. She also announced four Meritorious Services Decorations (Military Division) and seven Mention in Dispatches to individuals whose specific achievements have brought honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada. 

MILITARY VALOUR DECORATIONS

STAR OF MILITARY VALOUR

Corporal Sean Teal., S.M.V.
 Petawawa, Ont.

Private Jess Randall Larochelle, S.M.V.
 Petawawa, Ont.


MEDAL OF MILITARY VALOUR

Corporal Chad Gerald Chevrefils, M.M.V. 
 Shilo, Man.

Corporal Jason Funnell, M.M.V.
 Petawawa, Ont.

Master-Corporal Sean Hubert Niefer, M.M.V. 
 Petawawa, Ont.

Private Michael Patrick O’Rourke, M.M.V. 
 Petawawa, Ont.

Corporal Clinton John Orr, M.M.V. 
 Petawawa, Ont.

Captain Michael John Reekie, M.M.V. 
 Shilo, Man.

Corporal Joseph Jason Lee Ruffolo, M.M.V. 
 Petawawa, Ont.


MERITORIOUS SERVICE DECORATIONS (MILITARY DIVISION)

MERITORIOUS SERVICE CROSS


Brigadier-General Gary James Patrick O’Brien, M.S.C., C.D. 
 Toronto, Ont.


MERITORIOUS SERVICE MEDAL


Major Cary Arthur Baker, M.S.M., C.D. 
 Brunssum, The Netherlands

Master Warrant Officer Darcy Shawn Elder, M.S.M., C.D. 
 Ottawa, Ont.

Honorary Colonel Bernardus Antonios (Ben) Van Ruiten, M.S.M., C.D. 
 Winnipeg, Man.


MENTION IN DISPATCHES


Sergeant Brian Vincent Adams, C.D. 
 Shilo, Man.

Corporal William Jonathan Elliott 
 Shilo, Man.

Corporal Nigel Jason Gregg 
 Shilo, Man.

Master-Corporal Richard James Alan Harris, C.D. 
 Petawawa, Ont.

Sergeant Dan James Holley 
 Shilo, Man.

Master-Corporal Dwayne Robert Alvin Orvis 
 Petawawa, Ont.

Private Timmy Dean Wilkins 
 Shilo, Man.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Apr 2007)

Congratulations to one and all!


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Apr 2007)

6 of the Valor decorations come from Charles Company, well done my friends well done


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2007)

I saw that too Pea,

Congrats gentlemen, once again you have done us all proud.


----------



## brihard (24 Apr 2007)

Well deserved. Thanks for the good job guys.


----------



## BernDawg (24 Apr 2007)

Well done gentlemen!  


_Edited by Vern to remove the members name from post_

Re-edited to reflect better judgement (thanks Vern   )


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2007)

Listen up folks. I've now edited two posts in 1/2 an hour to remove the members name from it (and put the reason for the edit into the post...so that no one else did the same thing...). If he chooses to make himself known, he will do it; you certainly won't be doing it for him.

Enough already.

I see that Pea has since removed her post. My mistake, but you all know better.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (24 Apr 2007)

Well done to all.

Also worth mentioning that two MMV's and 4 MIDs came from C/S 1B

Outstanding job gents....

Okay, yes I recieved an MID.  Thanks to all who noticed....

_Edited to stop getting my friends jacked up...._


----------



## Pea (25 Apr 2007)

Congrats to all! And especially to my friend, who knows who he is.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (25 Apr 2007)

Congrats to all!


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> 6 of the Valor decorations come from Charles Company, well done my friends well done



I would expect nothing less!!







pro patria

tess


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> 6 of the Valor decorations come from Charles Company, well done my friends well done



and 8 members of A Coy are being decorated as well.  Seven here and 1 previous.

Second to none.


----------



## geo (25 Apr 2007)

Congratulations to one and all on a job well done & second to none.

Chimo!


----------



## gaspasser (25 Apr 2007)

+1 Gents. Jobs well done.
Unfortunatly it takes a war and combat to get awarded for what is already there in the person.
_Servitium Nulli Secundus _


----------



## TheHead (26 Apr 2007)

Wonderful work boys.  This is one of the first cases I've seen of officers not Awarding officers.  Congrats and a job well done you deserve it


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Apr 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Wonderful work boys.  This is one of the first cases I've seen of officers not Awarding officers.  Congrats and a job well done you deserve it



I think you will find that awards and medals have been spread out amoung all serving members fairly equally with reference to the Afghan mission.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Apr 2007)

There are more to come as well this was the first batch.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Apr 2007)

I believe its the second (not that it matters I guess).  19er is getting the M.M.V which was announced prior to this latest announcement.


----------



## TheHead (26 Apr 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I think you will find that awards and medals have been spread out amoung all serving members fairly equally with reference to the Afghan mission.



OP Archer Roto 1 had the typical give an officer/senior nco medal , get an officer/senior nco medal mentality.   The CO of 1PPCLI actually squashed a move to give the 2 I/C of every company a medal.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2007)

Ah, but where would we be without RUMINT


----------



## TheHead (26 Apr 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds like RUMINT at its best.  I am sure you have some justification for your allegations besides hearing it in the smoking area.



That came from Mr Anderson's mouth himself when he talked to 1PPCLI A Coy and C Coy about how medals were given.   The justification was, I was there.


----------



## TheHead (26 Apr 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  Maybe you could have mentioned that with your initial post...



I apologize for the mis-information I should have.  I also didn't mean to sound rude if I did.   Also because I know Mr Anderson reads this side - I'm pretty positive that was your intent if I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (30 Apr 2007)

Has anyone been able to find a place that contains the citations? Ive googled my computer to death with this one, but haven't found anything.


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been able to find a place that contains the citations? Ive googled my computer to death with this one, but haven't found anything.



They are usually released at the foillowing Governor General Site:

http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4008

although none of the Citations for the latest recipients have been released on this site yet. I can't seem to find the Citations detailed at any other ref at this point in time either. It _could_ be just me being a numpty as per normal...anyone else able to find a link??


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Apr 2007)

Citations have not to my knowledge been released to the open public at this time.


----------



## captjtq (30 Apr 2007)

I sat one of the boards for these H&A as the MP A/CO while my CO was on HLTA. Just listening to LCol L reading some of the draft citations as we were going through the boards gave me goosebumps... I can't wait to read the final product. BZ to the troops!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Jun 2007)

*Bump* for those who haven't found the citations yet.


> Corporal Chad Gerald Chevrefils, M.M.V. Shilo and Pine Falls, Manitoba Medal of Military Valour
> 
> On August 19, 2006, Corporal Chevrefils, a member of Alpha Company, 1st Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, was the driver of a light armoured vehicle during an engagement with numerically superior Taliban forces in Masum Ghar. During the three‑hour firefight, he successfully maneuvered the vehicle through difficult terrain with consummate skill, enabling it to remain unscathed by enemy fire. He subsequently dismounted his vehicle under enemy fire to assist in the recovery of another light armoured vehicle. Corporal Chevrefils’ courageous and skillful actions helped to prevent the Taliban forces from outflanking the remainder of the Company and undoubtedly saved numerous lives.
> 
> ...



Working on finging citaions for the S.M.Vs 

_Edit: Note the number of actions which occoured on Sept 3._


----------



## devil39 (7 Jun 2007)

Congratulations Rev !


----------



## niner domestic (7 Jun 2007)

Congratulations to one and all.  BZ! Young Pte O'Rourke was at the Red Friday Rally last week, it was an honour to be able to applaud him and his bravery.


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

While watching the news about 2 weeks ago I was surprised when i saw a Friend of mine, whom i had gone to High School with and Air Cadets with, was being decorated with Medal of Military Valour. I was even more surprised as 2 days earlier I had sent my application in to CFRC Vancouver 

I am not sure where this post would belong so I apologize to the DS



> Governor General announces nine Military Valour Decorations, four Meritorious Service Decorations and seven Mentions in Dispatches
> April 24, 2007
> 
> OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announced nine Military Valour Decorations to members of the Canadian Forces who have displayed gallantry and devotion to duty in combat. She also announced four Meritorious Services Decorations (Military Division) and seven Mention in Dispatches to individuals whose specific achievements have brought honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada.
> ...



My Friend being...



> Captain Michael John Reekie, M.M.V.
> Shilo, Manitoba; and Abbotsford, British Columbia
> Medal of Military Valour
> 
> On August 19, 2006, while deployed with Alpha Company, 1st  Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, in Masum Ghar in Afghanistan, Captain Reekie carried out valiant actions during an intense firefight with Taliban insurgents. Displaying superb judgement, he assessed the changing tactical situation and repositioned his vehicle to maximum advantage, enabling the successful interception and defeat of a numerically superior enemy force during the ensuing three-hour firefight. His outstanding initiative prevented the enemy from outflanking the position. Captain Reekie’s selfless courage and exceptional leadership undoubtedly saved the lives of numerous Alpha Company soldiers.



I also found this little blog post that included him in it and refers to the above incident in which he was decorated for, and found it a good read.



> 04:29 am, Doug Beazley / General, 389 words
> Call me "snake"
> Let's talk about nicknames for a moment.
> 
> ...




If anyone is currently posted in Shilo, and he is still there, let him know Jason Boyd says Hi, However it has been 8 years since we last saw each other.


----------

